# "Blue Marlana" Snapper Trip



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Got a call from Anthony at Outcast...asked if we could take out Jose Wejebe ("Spanish Fly") for a quick day trip. Of course, we obliged!

Headed out the pass, while Jose andSondra did some filming.

Headed East to some legal fishing areas,and put Marlana to work onthe chum churnand cutting bait. Filmed some light tackle action, then Jose jumped in. It was pretty cool to watch him swimming with the snapper. 

We had a blast. I was truly impressed by Jose's sincere excitement on the boat. This guy has fished all over the world, but still gets pumped up catching snapper.We putSondra's son on his first snapper....he was a trooper...caught it on light tackle....man was helit up....love it!

Marlana deck-handed all day with her bum-thumb...thanks, dear!

Did not see any oil all day...beautiful day on the water. Missed you Anthony..next time for sure!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice! 

I met Jose once. He had drivenout of the Keys to the Miami International Airport and we were on a plane out of Miamitogether. He was headed to a fishing show. Really friendly and down to earth, we talked about red snapper fishing out of the Pensacola area.

Mark


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Great Post....glad to see you catchin!will that be edited into the Spanish Fly TV series


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great post Dr. Dave love to see those pics.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks again for doing that for me Dave. I wish I'd have been able to go but we've been working on the boat for quite a few days now. I talked with Jose and he said he had a blast with you and Marlana. He is planning on coming back for a follow up trip and I'll do my best to make that one for sure. Thanks for showing him a great time while he was here in town.

Anthony


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Who is Sondra"? Part of Jose's crew?
Brent


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Sondra Jack is Jose's GF. She is an excellent fisherman, and they make a great team!

Craig, not sure what he is doing with the footage. Maybe put it on his web site??

Anthony, thanks again for giving us this opportunity...look forward to round #2 with you on the boat!~


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

This trip will be part of a show about the Pensacola area and how it's handling the oil leak situation. He got some film the day before and some on the Blue Marlana and he'll be back to do even more in a few months.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Awesome. I watch his show and it will be exciting to see our area on the show.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Have always enjoyed watching his fishing shows. Looking forward to seeing this. Thank you for sharing.


----------

